# My puppy ignores me



## enriquecdn (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi everybody,
I have a puppy of 7 week old. When I called her or I said NO she completely ignores me. She is very activy and playing in her own world.
At what age will she start responding to this signs? Is she too young? 

Thank you very much

Enrique


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Maybe she's just not that into you!!!


Sorry...couldn't resist!

Seven weeks old is a baby. They need to learn to associate you with "fun" stuff. When you call her, wave a treat under her nose, to get her attention, and call her, encouraging her with the treat til she gets to you, when you give it to her.
Toys that squeek can get their attention. Squeek them, and roll them across the floor.
Yelling no means absolutely nothing to them, except it scares them. Read some of the stickies at the top of the 1st time owner/training forums on how to train.


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

At 7 weeks, I would hope you _just_ got your puppy and it is going to take a little time for her to learn how to respond to you. Unless you've made an effort to teach her, it's likely she doesn't even realize she has a name yet much less that when you say it you want her to pay attention to you.

Try playing the name game with her--say her name and then immediately feed her a really good treat (just a little one she can eat in one bite, not something she'll need a minute to chew on). Do this about a dozen times (name, treat, name, treat, over and over again right in a row) two or three times a day. In just a couple of days she should recognize her name and associate it with very good things!


----------



## rambler (Dec 28, 2008)

7 weeks?

I didn't think they got weaned until at leat 9.

I'm surprised it's even got it's eyes open yet.


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

8 weeks is generally considered the minimum age for a pup to leave it's mom. Even in the rare case where it has to happen earlier through no fault of anyone (death of the mother for example) it's preferable for a pup to remain with his littermates. That said, there are those who get rid of pups as early as 6 weeks (which is illegal in some states).


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Puppies don't speak English (or any human language). 

You have to teach her, and it takes time. Luna (my puppy) learned her name by being rewarded with a treat every time she looked at me when I would say her name.


----------



## t-man (Mar 3, 2009)

its just gonna take time. dont worry she'll come around


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

She doesn't understand English. If I started telling you to stop reading this post in Chinese, you probably wouldn't understand either. You need to communicate with your dog in a way that both of you understand. 

Do what midnight mojo advised -- call her name, then offer her a treat. This will teach her that the sound of her name means that if she goes to you, she'll get a treat. You may need to do this several times a day for a few days before she gets it, but she'll get it.

Please read all the stickies in the training and first time dog owner sections. They will help a lot.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

rambler said:


> 7 weeks?
> 
> I didn't think they got weaned until at leat 9.
> 
> I'm surprised it's even got it's eyes open yet.


Most puppies have their eyes open by the second week. They get weaned around 4-6 weeks.

But there are laws (at least here) about selling puppies before 8 weeks of age. ><


----------

